# non-ethanol gas on Livingston



## tha bum (Oct 1, 2009)

Just wanted to let the L.L. fishermen know that Wolf Creek Park is now selling non-ethanol gas for the folks that really want it, the reason I say really want it is that it is $4.79 a gallon as of the 4th of July weekend. She recieved the 1st load on July 3rd. And by the way Catfishing was terrible over there for the last week but maybe its just me.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Bowder marina carries non-ethanol for $4/gal. It is on the south end of LL.


----------



## tha bum (Oct 1, 2009)

Wolf creeks gas pump is at the water no trailering or carrying cans but I still can't see $4.79 a gallon for that amount i think i would carry some cans.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am glad to see more places carrying it though. I personally mixed a little bit of water with ethanol gas in a clear glass graduated cylinder and it turns nasty! With non-ethanol, the gas floated on the water and had a clear interface. But too, non-ethanol doesn't have the affinity for water that ethanol has.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Someone told me that adding lacqueur thinner to ethanol gasoline will bind the water molecules to carbon chain, which burns in engine combustion chamber without issue. I have no idea how true it is.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

mas360 said:


> Someone told me that adding lacqueur thinner to ethanol gasoline will bind the water molecules to carbon chain, which burns in engine combustion chamber without issue. I have no idea how true it is.


seems legit


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Mako-Wish said:


> seems legit


My concern is what negative effect lacqueur thinner imparts on fuel lines and gaskets? does it not eat away rubber and synthetic materials?


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

mas360 said:


> My concern is what negative effect lacqueur thinner imparts on fuel lines and gaskets? does it not eat away rubber and synthetic materials?


Hey, it's just adding a combination of caustics and solvents into another caustic solvent, called ethanol. What could possibly be the harm?


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

mas360 said:


> My concern is what negative effect lacqueur thinner imparts on fuel lines and gaskets? does it not eat away rubber and synthetic materials?


Cant do much more damage than its doing already eating through fuel lines and eating carb gaskets and seats.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Bought some at Browders today. $3.80 a gallon...


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I'd buy it ,with all the problems I 've had.drained two tank fills [email protected] and replaced about 6filters at 20_30 [email protected] I d still be ahead at 5bucks per.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

HEADSHAKER said:


> I'd buy it ,with all the problems I 've had.drained two tank fills [email protected] and replaced about 6filters at 20_30 [email protected] I d still be ahead at 5bucks per.


X2! Until I got the Browder's situation cleared-up, I was driving all the way to Sulphur, La. and even then several trips there and back was cost effective compared to a single carb rebuild. Ethanol is ****!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

For anglers that travel, we just prep against the booze gas...


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

pYr8 said:


> For anglers that travel, we just prep against the booze gas...


Yessir, but it pizzes me off that we're forced to have to do that. I can drive 30 minutes in any direction and find pre-mixed cannisters of oil/gas that is ethanol-free for chain saws and weed whackers. The Market saw a need and filled it. The Market would fill the larger need of boaters for ethanol-free gas if it could. I have talked to individuals at a few companies that operate gas stations and they want to sell ethanol-free gas, but can't get it. That doesn't seem to be a problem in many other states and I sure would like to know why Texas is different. I've been asking, tho I haven't yet got any answers that make sense. And, unless other 2Coolers have neglected to mention it, nobody else seems the least bit curious.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I googled the question "why Texas does not have ethanol-free gas" and found no answer.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, bless your heart, you did the best you could.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Ox Eye said:


> Yessir, but it pizzes me off that we're forced to have to do that. I can drive 30 minutes in any direction and find pre-mixed cannisters of oil/gas that is ethanol-free for chain saws and weed whackers. The Market saw a need and filled it. The Market would fill the larger need of boaters for ethanol-free gas if it could. I have talked to individuals at a few companies that operate gas stations and they want to sell ethanol-free gas, but can't get it. That doesn't seem to be a problem in many other states and I sure would like to know why Texas is different. I've been asking, tho I haven't yet got any answers that make sense. And, unless other 2Coolers have neglected to mention it, nobody else seems the least bit curious.


Can't get it? Or won't? Browder's gets it, so does Cape Royale according to a source I really trust, and now Wolf Creek. 
I _think_, but don't _know_, that Harris county and all counties touching Harris may have to sell ethanol. My guess is that for marketing and transportation, it was just easier to force the ethanol down our throats state wide.
I do know I have tested it at Browders, and it has been pure gas. Once they were out of ethanol free, but said they expected a truck that afternoon. I went by after fishing, and saw an 18 wheel tanker leaving Browder's. Now they had it, and it tested pure gas again. If Wolf Creek and Cape Royale use pumps with separate nozzles for pure gas, I bet it would test fine too.
Is it possible that enough gas is being burned on Lake Livingston that when Browder's or Cape Royale first started it, that the other noticed the business loss? 
Only in America would politicians clean our air by adding ethanol to gas which produces less energy per volume (less mpg) requiring us to burn even more, attracts water and eats up everything it touches. 
Try getting your outboard or lawn equipment repaired due to ethanol; is the repair shop full?


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Can't get it? Or won't?


I am convinced they "can't get it". (See post below from another forum.)



Ox Eye said:


> I posted the above on 6/26 and since then I have found new information that makes it all the more important to "go the extra mile" to thank those folks that provide ethanol-free gas to their customers. *They are going the extra mile for you!*
> 
> From a random sampling that amounted to about a third of the total number of ethanol-free gas providers in the state of Texas, I personally, over a two-day period, called and thanked them for their efforts. I also engaged them in conversation, where I learned:
> 
> ...


You are largely responsible for me stumbling upon the above findings. It was you who cleared up the Browder confusion and it was because of you that I started going to Browders. While I was at Browders I talked to the owners and they informed me that their ethanol-free gas is trucked in from Louisiana. That information got me to wondering and, to satisfy my curiousity, I randomly called a bunch of other places listed on the Pure-Gas website for Texas retailers. As my findings (above quote) notes, a good three-quarters of them get it from Louisiana. I'm thinking if they coud get it from Texas, they would.

And, yes, I've been rattling gages for over a year trying to get an answer that makes sense. I initially attempted to get a 2Cool Movement going. Failing that, so far as I know, I'm the only one making the effort. And that's an altogether seperate puzzle.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Don Weed, the Merc guru recommends the following:
1oz Mercury Quickare +
1oz Mercury Quickleen
--------------------------------
Per 5 gallons of fuel (EVERY tank)

The Quickare works on the corrosion & varnish, the Quickleen works on the carbon. Apparently these were part of a service bulletin some while back. I think Ring Free & Quickleen are basically the same formula, not sure though. Chevron probably makes them both...

Just my $0.02


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Ox Eye said:


> I am convinced they "can't get it". (See post below from another forum.)
> 
> You are largely responsible for me stumbling upon the above findings. It was you who cleared up the Browder confusion and it was because of you that I started going to Browders. While I was at Browders I talked to the owners and they informed me that their ethanol-free gas is trucked in from Louisiana. That information got me to wondering and, to satisfy my curiousity, I randomly called a bunch of other places listed on the Pure-Gas website for Texas retailers. As my findings (above quote) notes, a good three-quarters of them get it from Louisiana. I'm thinking if they coud get it from Texas, they would.
> 
> And, yes, I've been rattling gages for over a year trying to get an answer that makes sense. I initially attempted to get a 2Cool Movement going. Failing that, so far as I know, I'm the only one making the effort. And that's an altogether seperate puzzle.


Ox Eye, I have no problem with you, just with ethanol and the problems it causes. Like you, I don't like pouring booze in my engines. I see it more as a political mess, not just a business mess. And yes, I will buy from those companies going the extra mile. For me, Browder's is most convenient. I have zero connection with them, and if Cape Royale and Wolf Creek handle non ethanol and they were the most convenient, I would buy from them. Supporting the businesses that carry it is all I know to do.

I find this part of your write up most interesting:
_Now, of course, that information begs the broader question of the circumstances involved where Louisiana can not only adequately supply its own 300+ businesses but the bulk of Texas businesses, as well, while Texas can't seem to manage supplies for way less than a third if the businesses Louisiana can handle._

_For over a year I have been asking why Texas has so fewer ethanol-free providers than all __those other states__. This recent information, I think, makes the answer all the more imperative. _

_How can anyone not be even the least bit curious?_

I do appreciate your efforts, sincerely. Maybe you started something, there are 3 suppliers on the south or east side of Lake Livingston now.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Ox Eye, I have no problem with you ...


Not sure what prompted that. I greatly appreciate you cluing me into Browders. It saved me several hours of driving time going to Louisiana.

I readily admit being very passionate about the non-ethanol issue and it could be some of my zeal bled through my comments to you, causing you to think I was being contentious. I was not! Were we to ever meet, I would gladly shake your hand and, quite possibly, hug your neck.











Whitebassfisher said:


> I find this part of your write up most interesting:
> _Now, of course, that information begs the broader question of the circumstances involved where Louisiana can not only adequately supply its own 300+ businesses but the bulk of Texas businesses, as well, while Texas can't seem to manage supplies for way less than a third if the businesses Louisiana can handle._
> 
> _For over a year I have been asking why Texas has so fewer ethanol-free providers than all __those other states__. This recent information, I think, makes the answer all the more imperative. _
> ...


It's certainly welcome news, but I don't think I deserve any credit for it. It does point out the fact that there is a market out there for non ethanol. And that makes the answer all the more important.

Any chance I could enlist you in the quest?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

No problems, we are both on the same side.
I feel certain that the ethanol is blended at the distribution terminals, not at the refineries. For some reason, LOL, the pipeline owners don't want ethanol in their pipes, and don't allow it. I can't imagine why.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> No problems, we are both on the same side.


PM sent.


----------

